# Asian Market ETFs



## SwagStock (26 May 2019)

Question regarding VAE ( Asia Ex Jap etf ) and UBP (Asia MSCI APEX 50 ETF) 

I know VAE is much more diversified with over 800 companies while UBP is the highly weighted in the top 50 companies.

A concern I am worried with is UBP's low volume (900 since last closed ) would this etf eventually get de-listed due to such low funds under management? what would happen in the long term if this was to happen?

The whole point of an ETF is to diversify a portfolio is 50 companies a decent diversification?

Historical returns have shown that UBP has outperformed VAE due to having like 60% of its assets allocation in the top 10 holdings and that the bigger companies seem to have grown faster than the smaller ones. However in the long term would it be better to invest in the smaller companies due to possible growth opportunities. Does the smaller weighted companies actually have an impact on the growth of VAE since they have such small percentages?

Ultimately UBP would be much more riskier than VAE and im just not sure if the risk is worth the reward

For anyone that has invested in VAE / IAA / UBP any insight in what made you decided which etf would be helpful 

Thanks


----------

